

Two Days After Unveiling, Cr-48 Chrome Notebook Already Showing Up On Doorsteps - vdondeti
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/09/cr-48-chrome-notebook-delivered/

======
berberich
I was surprised to find out this morning that I received a CR-48.

My wife called me midmorning to let me know that UPS had left a page for me
from a name neither of us had heard before. A few minutes later, I saw a link
to this Techcrunch article on Twitter, so I suspected that maybe that was what
was waiting for me at home.

Sure enough, when I went home for lunch, I opened the box and found the
notebook.

I had no prior indication that I had been selected for the pilot program, and
I believe I read somewhere that those not picked would not receive notice.

So, hopefully some of you will get a surprise too as they continue to roll
these out.

------
acconrad
I feel like it's arriving expeditiously for TechCrunch because Google isn't
stupid - they know they want press around this OS release so they already
planned to ship it to the major blogs. I'd be curious to see if any HNers have
theirs yet.

~~~
chrisgoodrich
Seems like quite a few HNers are receiving theirs today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1987536>

------
lanstein
Surprised they didn't use sub-second precision ;)

"This application will be open until 11:59:59 PM PST on December 21, 2010."

------
sukuriant
My greatest joy in that article was reading that the machine is 12.1 inches. I
was afraid that it would have the same netbook sized build as all the others
and that that would make it unusable for me (my fingers ache on 10 inches or
smaller). Knowing this, I'm going to have to attempt to get in the runnings
when I'm finished with my move! (a month from now)

------
phlux
Is there any indication if you've been rejected (other than simply not
receiving a new toy?)

~~~
TomOfTTB
I was thinking about this while reading the other thread on this topic. I have
no inside information but if I were Google what I'd do is have an automated
system that profiles the Google accounts given with each application.

Since they couldn't have gone through all the applications that quickly I
assume there is a triage system. Profiles that match exactly obviously got an
automated shipment regardless of what else they put in their application. But
I assume there's a "maybe" list that is gone through by an actual person (if
not there'd be no point in asking all the essay questions)

Given that you might not know for some time (since you could not have matched
the "instant shipment" list but might still be on the "maybe" list)

------
OzzyB
Looks like they got as far as ripping the Mac keyboard/mousepad and went down
bland-ville after that.

~~~
l0nwlf
Seems like, having it free was not enough. Also if you read the article,
you'll realize that it is a test machine for devs.

